# Need help in selecting a builder



## kamal10 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi All,
I am planning to build a house in Germany (on border with Luxembourg). I reached out to few builders and in process of getting quotes from them. I am getting quotes varying from 440K to 750K euros for a similar design of house (165-170 m2). One the one hand I have limited budget on the other hand I do not want to compromise on the quality of construction.I am trying to understand how can I choose the right one with good reputation. I couldn't find much on the google searching on google.

I'll be grateful if you can help me understand how to gauge if builder can keep up with their promise. Currently I have quotes from Kern-Haus, Weberhaus, Luxhaus, Wolfhaus.


----------

